Ask HN: How to reach initial users for a shopping related app? - bhootai
======
webtechgal
How about 1. Google AdWords/AdMob 2. Fb Ads 3. SEO (obviously, 1. and 2.
provide instant gratification while 3. would be a slow starter).

